# BMQ - St. Jean - March 2011



## BrandonSharp (17 Dec 2010)

Well, I swear in on February 22, and start BMQ in March.


Has anyone else been given these kind of dates?


----------



## alejo (17 Dec 2010)

Congratulations!!

What trade are you going for?


----------



## StewartN (17 Dec 2010)

congrats!! ;D

hopefully i will hear from some one soon about then its my turn....


----------



## BrandonSharp (20 Dec 2010)

alejo said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!
> 
> What trade are you going for?




LCIS Technician  :nod:


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Dec 2010)

89Sharp said:
			
		

> LCIS Technician  :nod:



Sooo, ACISS?


----------



## BrandonSharp (20 Dec 2010)

lol pretty much. I'm keeping an eye on the whole trade merger.

I'm just gunna ride it out and see how it goes. Either way, I'm glad that I'm in. This is what I've been waiting so long for


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Dec 2010)

The process will be transparent to you, its your supervisor that will complain about them screwing everything up.  :nod:


----------



## BrandonSharp (20 Dec 2010)

So basically, rather than being trained in just that one area, I'll be generalized into all 3? If I'm not mistaken...

Meh, oh well.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Dec 2010)

89Sharp said:
			
		

> So basically, rather than being trained in just that one area, I'll be generalized into all 3? If I'm not mistaken...



For the first part of the training. We have a thread on the amalgamation that has pretty much compiled all the information the serving Jimmys have. Its right here: Happy Reading


----------



## BrandonSharp (20 Dec 2010)

Thanks PuckChaser


----------



## BrandonSharp (3 Jan 2011)

Has anyone else gotten a date in March yet though?


----------



## dev_tech (4 Jan 2011)

I've been given a BMQ date of March 17.  No swearing in date as of yet.  NE Tech(C).


----------



## BrandonSharp (5 Jan 2011)

Well dev_tech, I'll probably see you there!

I'm surprised you haven't been given a swearing in date yet though.


----------



## dev_tech (5 Jan 2011)

Just got off the phone with rc.  Swear in Feb 17 and fly out Mar 5!  See you there, Sharp.


----------



## Lare (15 Jan 2011)

Ill sneak a quick question in here, with leaving march 5th, and the course starting the 17th, what does one do for those 12 days? Do you get kitted out then? Are there any classes to attend? Do you start getting paid when you arrive, or not until the course starts? Are you allowed to attatch yourself to another Plt. for PT, or at least watch/sit in on a few classes?

12 days is the longest in-between arrive/course start that ive noticed.

Ok, i lied, a couple questions


----------



## BrandonSharp (15 Jan 2011)

Lare said:
			
		

> Ill sneak a quick question in here, with leaving march 5th, and the course starting the 17th, what does one do for those 12 days? Do you get kitted out then? Are there any classes to attend? Do you start getting paid when you arrive, or not until the course starts? Are you allowed to attatch yourself to another Plt. for PT, or at least watch/sit in on a few classes?
> 
> 12 days is the longest in-between arrive/course start that ive noticed.
> 
> Ok, i lied, a couple questions



I know this is gunna come off as redundant and "douchy", but ask a recruiter. 
I'm in no position to say exactly how it goes, seeing as I haven't done it yet, but to get a correct response, I would chat with anyone at a recruiting office...

Just my  :2c: 






PS: :dontfeedmods:  They'll tell you to search, but won't be as nice as me lol


----------



## Lare (15 Jan 2011)

Thanks, I did search before posting, using the Google site:army.ca search, and no dice.  As for asking a recruiter, I suppose I could, and will if I get similar dates, however at this point in time it has absolutely nothing to do with me, and even when it does, its not like I'm about to say "What?! I have to sit in St. Jean with my thumb up my ass for 12 days? Then hell no I'm not joining!". 

I am however innately curious, as I assume most people who read these forums on the outside are, and would be quite entertained with reading possible happenings during the gap of 12 days.  

Why did they put out 3 seasons of Basic Up? Obviously, watching the series isn't going to have any real impact on your personal BMQ experience. It's all about curiosity. 

Either way, congratulations on your call!


----------



## dev_tech (15 Jan 2011)

I was actually wondering why 12 days myself.  I was under the impression that you got a few days or so to get your bearings at CFLRS, but I'd never heard of anyone having that many days between flying out and course start.  It's possible the person I talked to at the RC made a mistake on the fly out date.  Either way, I'll be ready to fly out for 5 March.  I guess I'll see when I get my papers after swear in.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2011)

Lare said:
			
		

> Ill sneak a quick question in here, with leaving march 5th, and the course starting the 17th





			
				dev_tech said:
			
		

> It's possible the person I talked to at the RC made a mistake on the fly out date.



Yep.  I'd be checking that.  It sounds like you should be flying on the *15th* and not the 5th.


----------



## BrandonSharp (16 Jan 2011)

Lare said:
			
		

> Why did they put out 3 seasons of Basic Up? Obviously, watching the series isn't going to have any real impact on your personal BMQ experience. It's all about curiosity.




Where did you find a 3rd season? lol


----------



## dev_tech (16 Jan 2011)

All I know is I'm a crack shot and my Country needs me.  See you at bmq and I've got your back.  I think if we make bmq a team deal, we win.


----------



## forumdood007 (21 Jan 2011)

I swore in on Feb 25, drove to St Jean on March 7, started March 8...last year. I never heard of anybody arriving early. I can't see that they have anything for 1 or more recruits to do while they wait for the rest of the 70 or so platoon to arrive. We all started the same day, a Monday and were instructed to arrive on the Sunday, period.


----------



## Jager (21 Jan 2011)

There normally are several courses that start in the same month. Normally 1 English and 1 French (sister platoons) at the same time. If your flying out on the 5th/6th then your course most likely starts on the following Monday, the 7th...


----------



## dev_tech (21 Jan 2011)

The RC obviously made an error either on the fly out or bmq date.  I'm guessing my flight date is wrong, since another person was given March 17 as their bmq date.  I'll find out for sure when I swear in.


----------



## Terry1026 (26 Jan 2011)

Hey, I am getting sworn in on Feb 24th and flying out to BMQ on March 5th so dev, I think your recruiter got the date right? If so, I will see you at BMQ


----------



## BrandonSharp (26 Jan 2011)

Terry1026 said:
			
		

> Hey, I am getting sworn in on Feb 24th and flying out to BMQ on March 5th so dev, I think your recruiter got the date right? If so, I will see you at BMQ



Terry, where are you coming from/what trade?


----------



## Terry1026 (26 Jan 2011)

Vancouver and trade position is AC Op (Aerospace Control Operator).


----------



## Terry1026 (26 Jan 2011)

Just to clarify for people, there is a BMQ Course starting on March 7th and thats the one I am in. I know this because my recruiter told me I will be flying out on the 5th and starting Basic on the 7th. Maybe people misheard 7th for 17th?


----------



## dev_tech (26 Jan 2011)

Hmm, I need to look into that, Terry.  Here I've been saying the RC made a mistake when, really, I might just need to clean the wax from my ears.  I look forward to meeting you and the others in QC.  Hopefully it will be a nice March and not like the hellish March months we get here in S. Ontario.

Edit: spelling mistake due to tiny cell keyboard.


----------



## Terry1026 (26 Jan 2011)

Dev, I hope you get it all figured out  and yes hopefully the weather isn't too harsh. I am so used to the West Coast, the mild winters and warm summers. Hope to see you at BMQ


----------



## Jager (27 Jan 2011)

Here's the link for the publically available BMQ course lists:
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp

March 7th is the correct date for BMQ's to be starting


----------



## BrandonSharp (1 Feb 2011)

I've just had my dates confirmed today. 

March 5, jumpin' on the VIA Rail.
March 7, BMQ BEGINS! 

Is it strange that I'm looking forward to everything?


----------



## Flips13 (1 Feb 2011)

89Sharp said:
			
		

> Is it strange that I'm looking forward to everything?



It's a good experience especially if you're going to the MEGA, Good Luck, and have fun with it.


----------



## Terry1026 (1 Feb 2011)

89Sharp said:
			
		

> I've just had my dates confirmed today.
> 
> March 5, jumpin' on the VIA Rail.
> March 7, BMQ BEGINS!
> ...



See you at BMQ Sharp, by the way what is your name ?


----------



## BrandonSharp (2 Feb 2011)

Terry1026 said:
			
		

> See you at BMQ Sharp, by the way what is your name ?




lol, Brandon Aitcheson. 
I'll be the short black guy going in as LCIS (or ACISS, whatever you wanna call it now)


----------



## dev_tech (2 Feb 2011)

OS Devon Stinchcombe, NE Tech (C) at your service.  I'll be the tallish guy with dark hair.  Unfortunately, I'll be minus my prized beard.  I'm flying in, so I may see some of you at the airport.


----------



## BrandonSharp (2 Feb 2011)

Terry1026 said:
			
		

> See you at BMQ Sharp, by the way what is your name ?




What's your name/trade/home?


----------



## Terry1026 (2 Feb 2011)

Terry Um, Vancouver, Aerospace Control Operator, I am Korean-Canadian, about 6 feet tall. See you at BMQ guys.


----------



## BrandonSharp (9 Feb 2011)

Anybody else out there gotten their dates yet?


----------



## Terry1026 (9 Feb 2011)

Just wondering is there a facebook group for this BMQ group?


----------



## BrandonSharp (9 Feb 2011)

Not yet. 

I was going to make one, but was waiting on more people, but I'll start it anyways


"BMQ R0391E (R42) & R0396E (R13): March 2011"
Search that on good ol' Facebook


----------



## Terry1026 (9 Feb 2011)

The name must be wrong or group must be private, don't see it.


----------



## BrandonSharp (9 Feb 2011)

It was set to private, my bad. 

Try again.


----------



## Terry1026 (9 Feb 2011)

Don't See it .


----------



## denimboy (13 Feb 2011)

Hey guys
March can be pretty harsh here in QC. Some years are worst than other but I'm pretty sure you'll find it colder than WC weather.
Anyways, I'm sure you'll be moving enough so you don't get cold! hehe
Wish you best and have fun


----------



## Terry1026 (13 Feb 2011)

Thanks, Denim. I will dress warm for the flight to BMQ.


----------



## dev_tech (13 Feb 2011)

I'm from SW Ontario.  Thanks for the warning, but minus 25 is the norm, here.  Bring on the cold.


----------



## armychick2009 (13 Feb 2011)

-25c may be the 'norm' for ya but - it's the winds here that will get you... st.jean is like, in a wind-tunnel or something... when I leave this place, the one thing I'll never miss is the howling winds shakin' the mega's windows.... be it in the summer or winter!

see you guys shortly!


----------



## Terry1026 (13 Feb 2011)

ehhh.. -25 with wind chill?!!! The coldest I have ever experienced is -10?  Hopefully I will survive through the spring.


----------



## ArmyRick (13 Feb 2011)

I live in SW Ontario and since when is -25'C the normal?


----------



## Senf (13 Feb 2011)

Don't worry, there is no -25 in St-Jean in March. It's not even the norm in Quebec for winter.  Yes, we may have days lower than that, maybe weeks with wind factor that goes down to -25 or less, in January and February, never in March.  Last snowstorm is usually around St-Pats day, if any, and that snow melt in few days.   Here are the stats for St-Jean :  http://www.theweathernetwork.com/statistics/CL7023270/caqc0610


----------



## BrandonSharp (13 Feb 2011)

lol, -25? In March?! Call me naive, or apprehensive, but I find that hard to believe lol.


----------



## Terry1026 (13 Feb 2011)

Haha, I shall still dress in layers just in case


----------



## Flips13 (13 Feb 2011)

Does it matter anymore how cold or hot it is there? You're only going to be outside for the runs/ ruck marches/ marching to the drill hall and back since theres no more farnham it won't take much to stay warm. What's good about the MEGA is that it's pretty much all inside if anything you'll be complaining about how hot it is in the classroom while you try and stay awake.


----------



## Terry1026 (13 Feb 2011)

Yes, I do see no reason why the weather would not matter in BMQ but I think it still matters for the first few days you are there without your kits. I won't post any more comments about the weather.


----------



## dev_tech (13 Feb 2011)

London is really, really cold.  25 below with wind chill is pretty common.  Anyhow,  I'm more worried about the sleep deprivation.

Terry, I lived in BC for 4 years.  The climate there is so much nicer.


----------



## ArmyRick (13 Feb 2011)

No, London is not really, really cold. Sorry buds, try North Bay or Sudbury. Or better yet, try living in Winnipeg (I lived there for five years). On a Canadian scale, London, ontario is nothing.

I even checked the on line the weather you have been having lately and sorry, thats not really, really cold.


----------



## dev_tech (14 Feb 2011)

It has also been a very mild winter.
Anyhow, since when did this turn into a weather competition thread?  I don't recall saying "London is the coldest place in Canada" or anything to that effect.  All I was saying is that the cold is the least of my worries.  Are there colder locales?  Sure.  Does it really matter?  Not so much.


----------



## armychick2009 (16 Feb 2011)

armyrick, I agree, North Bay is a tad bit chillier (my hometown)... as was my time in Longlac... THAT stuff is cold   London would be a cake-walk   My ex was from near London, he had no idea he even HAD a block-heater in his car until he came to visit me in North Bay once. Even then? I had to go out and find it for him. 

That was pretty unmanly for him, he admitted. 

The kit keeps you nice n' warm, so don't worry about freezing. I have managed to survive the winter here so far without freezing to death or frostbite 

see you guys soon!


----------



## dev_tech (17 Feb 2011)

SW Ontario is more humic cold.  N Ontario is more of a dry, frostbite cold.  I lived in Maple Island (by Parry Sound) for a bit,and, honestly, it was quite nice.  Minus 35 isn't so bad when you don't have a brutal lake wind blowing chill through you.
Cold, though, is relative.  I lived in B.C. for a few years, and, as my friends almost died from the "cold," I wore a hoodie.
Same goes for heat.  I'd take 40C Kelowna heat over humid death heat any day.  A 30C day in Windsor is hellish.
But I digress.  The lack of sleep worries me most.


----------



## Rafterman1 (20 Feb 2011)

I'm in week 5 at the mega.  To give you guys a few tips prior to arriving that I have noticed so far.  Do push ups, sit ups, squats and plank position all to the maximum if you can. Think of what your going to say before you speak to your staff.  Don't be a sh*t pump.  Try not to cluster *&^* things.  This one depends on your staff if you can have it but bring ibuprofen, some sort of anti inflammatory topical ointment, cold medication, halls or fishermen friends (alot of them).  The mega is like one big sickness, literally.   Our floor alone has been hit by a GI bug, the flu and the cold, and we can't control it even after cleaning every inch of our floor after station job.  Just try to be as healthy as you can before you arrive.   Cheers.  See you all in a few weeks.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Feb 2011)

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> This one depends on your staff if you can have it but bring ibuprofen, some sort of anti inflammatory topical ointment, cold medication, halls or fishermen friends (alot of them).  The mega is like one big sickness, literally.   Our floor alone has been hit by a GI bug, the flu and the cold, and we can't control it even after cleaning every inch of our floor after station job.  Just try to be as healthy as you can before you arrive.



Washing your hands frequently will have more effect than any of that other stuff.   :nod:  Bring hand sanitizer.


----------



## ArmyRick (22 Feb 2011)

One major advantage the old Cornwallis had. Every course stayed in its own Barracks. I never did like the concept of the "megaplex" anyways, its like their aiming more for a university style training center. Thats me though, Roaaaar (Dinosaurs roar don't they?)


----------



## George Wallace (22 Feb 2011)

Lions Roar.


----------



## dev_tech (22 Feb 2011)

11 days to go, woohoo!  The old-style barracks sound a bit nicer, Rick.  How long have you been in the CF?  I've been warned about the dreaded "gastro" by several people; is it really that much of an issue?


----------



## ArmyRick (22 Feb 2011)

Anytime you have people living in close proximity, look out. Alot of GI bugs can come and go within 1-3 days. 

The older style barracks would have cost more to upgrade and upkeep, so as far as I know, thats why they didn't simply rebuild them. In Wainwright we also had awesome "tin cans" to live in (real joy to Kit and Quarters), but Meaford and Wainwright have "dorms" now.

Really it doesn't matter a HUGE deal what you live in as long as you learn the basics. 

Mouth shut, eyes forward, ears wide open, attention span fully engaged, motivation high at all times, sense of humour maintained at the worst times and look out for each other, success should be well in your hands.


----------



## BrandonSharp (22 Feb 2011)

This may come off as changing the current tune of this thread, but I see it as jumping back to the original premise behind the thread.

Now that I've been sworn in, and everything is official, this all feels even more realistic. And now, I wait 11 days, wherein the waiting just may kill me lol. (Thank God for P/T employment at Home Depot).


----------



## Lively18 (25 Feb 2011)

Dang, dont know what the deal is for me then, i applied in December of '09, was Merit Listed in September of '10, and i have yet to be called about everything being official, i just keep being told, call back next month, i know that the fiscal year starts in April, but geez its been a long wait . Well i just hope that because i have been merit listed it kinda somewhat guarantees me a Job  and hopefully i get on BMQ soon 

One question i have, does anyone know when the next BMQ starts (the next one after the March one). i dont see it on the CFLRS site, the reason i ask is, say i do get picked up in april (Fingers Crossed) i am hoping to get on BMQ before i go to school in september, i am going through the NCMSEP.


----------



## dev_tech (25 Feb 2011)

Lively, merit listed simply means you are qualified to do a trade.  The only guaranteed job comes after you get an offer.  Trades open in April; it is very likely you will get a call, good or bad, fairly soon.
Good luck!

Oh I noticed you mentioned SEP.  I was initially merit listed for the SEP of my trade.  I ended up being offered the military trained version instead.  Be ready for that possibility and jump on it.


----------



## Lively18 (25 Feb 2011)

alright so its just a matter of waiting and hoping. oh well all i can do is hope for the best i guess, i am really excited to go and cant wait, but i dont want to get my hope to high and then not go at all :S

So what you are saying is they might pick me up and not have me go to school and just train me in the military instead?

I am merit listed for NWT.


----------



## BrandonSharp (26 Feb 2011)

Lively18 said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is they might pick me up and not have me go to school and just train me in the military instead?
> 
> I am merit listed for NWT.




You're going to be trained in the military regardless. It's your occupation. 

If you applied for NCM-SEP, then that's what you'll be Merit Listed for. If you didn't apply for NCM-SEP, then you're going to be going in as a regular Naval Weapons Tech.


----------



## Lively18 (26 Feb 2011)

yea i applied for NCM-SEP, thanks i must have just read the previous post wrong.


----------



## dev_tech (26 Feb 2011)

Nope.  You read it correctly.  Even if you are merit listed for SEP, you could conceivably be offerred a NON-SEP spot.  That's exactly the case with me.  Just make sure you jump on the offer either way; where you go to school doesn't matter as much as how willing you are to learn.


----------



## Lively18 (26 Feb 2011)

Either way doesn't really matter to me, i am a very quick learner. Its just when i was applying it was a long tedious process that every time i would go down a hallway with them the door would close, was really a pain. So the last resort on getting in, in any sort of timely manner was to go NCM-SEP but that didn't work out either, so now it is just waiting till i get offered a job  hopefully it will come soon what ever way it happens.


----------



## BrandonSharp (26 Feb 2011)

If you've been merit listed, then you just have to be patient. 
A job will show up eventually, as long as everything is OK'd with your file. 

I know it's cliché, but "patience is a virtue"


----------



## OBigD (26 Feb 2011)

Lively18,

Sharp is correct. Patience is a virtue. You will only drive yourself crazy watching the clock. Try and keep yourself occupied as much as possible and March will be over in no time. I was told by my recruiter in years past, calls could potentially go out before April for 'In Demand' jobs. This year, they have changed their practises and April is the earliest.

I, like you, have applied to NCM SEP as NWT. I have my acceptance letter from a Forces approved college in my area and have passed all aspects of my enrolment. I have been merit listed for the trade and now it's just a waiting game. We are all in the same boat so don't get discouraged.


----------



## ringknocker82 (26 Feb 2011)

dev_tech said:
			
		

> Hmm, I need to look into that, Terry.  Here I've been saying the RC made a mistake when, really, I might just need to clean the wax from my ears.  I look forward to meeting you and the others in QC.  Hopefully it will be a nice March and not like the hellish March months we get here in S. Ontario.
> 
> Edit: spelling mistake due to tiny cell keyboard.



I really hate to burst your bubble but Ontario has nothing on Quebec in March. Brrrr!  It's really bitter cold. Just make it a point to get to mannequin pis, a great little bistro in downtown st-Jean. Congrats and don't forget to have fun


----------



## dev_tech (27 Feb 2011)

What is THE best smoked meat/pastrami joint in Montreal?  Living that close to gastronomic awsomeness, I need details.  No pork.


----------



## ringknocker82 (27 Feb 2011)

dev_tech said:
			
		

> What is THE best smoked meat/pastrami joint in Montreal?  Living that close to gastronomic awsomeness, I need details.  No pork.



Schwartz delicatessen.  :stirpot:


----------



## dev_tech (28 Feb 2011)

You are a scholar and a gentleman, sir.


----------



## ringknocker82 (28 Feb 2011)

dev_tech said:
			
		

> You are a scholar and a gentleman, sir.



Gentlewoman would be more accurate  Enjoy your smoked meat, enjoy BMQ, get out of the MEGA as often as you're allowed and make a point to get to Club Super Sex! If you don't, it's like going to Washington, DC and not visiting the Lincoln Memorial, blasphemy!


----------



## armychick2009 (5 Mar 2011)

dev_tech said:
			
		

> I've been warned about the dreaded "gastro" by several people; is it really that much of an issue?



Squeeze say, 1500-2000 people from all over Canada who bring the germs from their corners of the planet, into small quarters where all 1500-2000 people share the same kitchen, bathrooms, classrooms, door handles... hand rails... smoking areas... water fountains... and then you get a few idiots who don't wash their hands and spread their germy-goodness all around the mega and you are ripe for a nice season of gastro. Get one of those mini hand-sanitizer bottles and keep it with you (and um, use it?!?!?!). Use the hand-sanitizers they provide for you at the entrances to the mess hall... and do _yourself _a favour by washing your hands often. 

I mean, really? Do you want to get recoursed because you spent a few days pukin' and crappin' and coughin' and the such?

Yea, it's a big issue. It spreads like wildfire among your floor....

(sorry but I've had it several times since being there and I am now a self-proclaimed germ nazi)


----------



## Terry1026 (5 Mar 2011)

BMQ Here we come!


----------



## kratz (5 Mar 2011)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Yea, it's a big issue. It spreads like wildfire among your floor....
> 
> (sorry but I've had it several times since being there and I am now a self-proclaimed germ nazi)



As has been posted, ad nauseum and will be advised: wash hands often and try not to touch hands to mouth or eyes too often before #1.


----------



## 2010newbie (5 Mar 2011)

dev_tech said:
			
		

> What is THE best smoked meat/pastrami joint in Montreal?  Living that close to gastronomic awsomeness, I need details.  No pork.



Just outside of Montreal but, Smoked Meat Pete's.....

http://www.smokemeatpete.com/

Great shawarma place on the NW corner of Crescent and Maisonneuve as well. Have to have the potatoes with garlic sauce.


----------



## ringknocker82 (5 Mar 2011)

Ok, it may have been almost ten years now since I was last at the MEGA, but we never had hand sanitizer back then and we survived just fine. If your immune system is so weak you can't handle BMQ, I seriously question your abilities to handle the disease ridden third world countries to which you may be sent. Just saying!


----------



## aesop081 (5 Mar 2011)

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> Ok, it may have been almost ten years now since I was last at the MEGA, but we never had hand sanitizer back then and we survived just fine. If your immune system is so weak you can't handle BMQ, I seriously question your abilities to handle the disease ridden third world countries to which you may be sent. Just saying!



It's not because you had it shitty that everyone after you has to have it that way too. You may recognise the word "progress".

 :

......and i did basic in St-Jean about 10 years before you. I will now also question your ability to withstand anything i wish.

Cool ?


----------



## ringknocker82 (5 Mar 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It's not because you had it shitty that everyone after you has to have it that way too. You may recognise the word "progress".
> 
> :
> 
> ...



So your definition of "progress" is using hand sanitizers to the point that if someone even mentions sneezing in the same room as you, you're bed-ridden for a week?  By the way, I work on a commercial plane everyday; a cesspool of disease and germs, yet, I'm never sick, go figure! 

Cool?


----------



## armychick2009 (5 Mar 2011)

ringknocker82 said:
			
		

> Ok, it may have been almost ten years now since I was last at the MEGA, but we never had hand sanitizer back then and we survived just fine. If your immune system is so weak you can't handle BMQ, I seriously question your abilities to handle the disease ridden third world countries to which you may be sent. Just saying!



I've been to disease-ridden countries before and left unscathed. I've also been a teacher for three years which involved lots of snot/puke/crap/piss/sneezing and I only got sick once missing only two days of class in that time. It all depends on the hygiene of your fellow platoon mates... some take it seriously, others not so much so. I'm just saying, do what you can within your control to lessen the opportunity for illness to happen...


----------



## aesop081 (6 Mar 2011)

.


----------

